# Check it out - The Antec 600 Case! :)



## linkin (Nov 7, 2009)

Just checked PC Case Gear and i couldn't believe my eyes, lol.

anyway, clicky the link.

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=12925

I think it looks pretty good, and it also has the ability to change the cpu cooler/backplate without taking the mobo out, like my case


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Nov 7, 2009)

linkin93 said:


> Just checked PC Case Gear and i couldn't believe my eyes, lol.
> 
> anyway, clicky the link.
> 
> ...



 OMG, that thing looks amazing!


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Nov 7, 2009)

that looks nice! I'm so using that for my next build!


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 7, 2009)

Not a bad looking case...but itll prolly turn out like the nine and twelve hundred(as in being far too popular and overused).


----------



## Fatback (Nov 7, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> not a bad looking case...but itll prolly turn out like the nine and twelve hundred(as in being far too popular and overused).



+1


----------



## Sean89 (Nov 7, 2009)

still no cable management


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Nov 7, 2009)

Sean89 said:


> still no cable management



Lol, read the first paragraph...



> Antec’s Six Hundred gaming chassis is a mid tower style case that supports mini-ITX, mATX and ATX form factor motherboards. It features a perforated front bezel, *cable management compartment*, front-loaded HDD cage that can take up to six 3.5-inch hard drives, and two fans, one blue LED-equipped 120mm TwoCool at the back and a 200mm TriCool blue LED fan on top


----------



## Twist86 (Nov 7, 2009)

Eh the 900 is better....I really see those front grills as being a PAIN to keep clean and for the price doesn't appear to be any better then a 900 ><




Sean89 said:


> still no cable management



Reason we invented a Dremel.....now if only I had one to slice my case up and my future builds case up :/




bomberboysk said:


> Not a bad looking case...but itll prolly turn out like the nine and twelve hundred(as in being far too popular and overused).



Hate to follow the crowd eh? I only bought mine for last years $60 free shipping sale 

I can't complain about the air flow though for my last house I didn't use AC much so it got HOT.


----------



## Ethan3.14159 (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks like rubbish. Anyone could easily get a better case for the money from Cooler Master or a similar brand.


----------



## Sean89 (Nov 7, 2009)

Stoic Sentinel said:


> Lol, read the first paragraph...



yea because we want a cable management compartment, outside looks nice but other than that seems like shit


----------



## Gooberman (Nov 7, 2009)

Sweet, i could fit my crappy MB in there


----------



## G25r8cer (Nov 7, 2009)

I gotta be honest that case is UGLY 

Well in my opinion


----------



## Shane (Nov 7, 2009)

I like the 900 and 1200 better...im not liking the front of the 600.


----------



## ScOuT (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't like the front either. They should have put a nice door over the black drive bay covers. It just looks funny to me.

The bottom of the front looks like a rib cage. It has potential actually. 

With  decent paint job and some modding it would look nice.


----------



## FairDoos (Nov 7, 2009)

Anyone think its like a mis of the Antec 1200 and the Antec 200? Looks ugly in my opinion..


----------



## linkin (Nov 7, 2009)

FairDoos said:


> Anyone think its like a mis of the Antec 1200 and the Antec 200? Looks ugly in my opinion..



It does look a lot like the 200, with the "bumpy" front bit. The 600 might look better in black i think.


----------



## G25r8cer (Nov 7, 2009)

FairDoos said:


> Anyone think its like a mis of the Antec 1200 and the Antec 200? Looks ugly in my opinion..



More like a mix of the 902 and 200 as it is a mid tower not full tower


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 7, 2009)

I like the overall look of the case, except for the front. What the heck is antec doing, two cases in a row with the ugliest front you can hame.


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Nov 7, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> I like the overall look of the case, except for the front. What the heck is antec doing, two cases in a row with the ugliest front you can hame.



have*


----------



## FairDoos (Nov 7, 2009)

Stoic Sentinel said:


> have*



Troll


----------



## FairDoos (Nov 7, 2009)

G25r8cer said:


> More like a mix of the 902 and 200 as it is a mid tower not full tower



Does it matter it still has the same design features? LOL


----------



## Stoic Sentinel (Nov 7, 2009)

FairDoos said:


> Troll



Lol


----------



## Ramodkk (Nov 7, 2009)

That thing looks ugly, I'd take an Antec 300 over it anytime.


----------



## daisymtc (Nov 7, 2009)

I don't like the look...


----------

